# Bachman hand car



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, 

What's the story on the Bachmann hand cars? Any good? I have a brother in law who saw a picture and got pretty excited about it. Price looks right for a birthday/Christmas present. Thoughts?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, If you are talking about the Gandy Dancer cars the grey one and there is a yellow one, they are both very well detailed, and also run realistically, on the track too!! I have enjoyed both of mine, and will someday convert to battery r/c for the outdoor layout!! Usually around $50 or less. Regal


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann handcar I owned (briefly) still used the old Bachmann HO "pancake" three-pole motor for its prime mover. I sold it shortly after I got it - just because I was leery of that motor. I personally feel that this could be a good runner if one were willing to power the trailer car via a can motor concealed in a crate, and just shove the handcar along for the ride. 

I had this car over ten years ago, so I can't say whether there have been improvements since then. I still have my LGB and Lionel handcars. These handcars are less "correct," but they are much more robust. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a beat-up one at a swap meet for $15. Runs very smoothly. I've not run the wheels off of it, just back and forth on my test track to size up what I wanted to do with it, so I don't know about the longevity of it. On the other hand, it's not exactly pulling a heavy train, either, so gear strain will be minimal.

Later,

K


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

The older yellow model is susceptible to split gears. Anyone surprised about that one? Also, it has a belt drive in it, and the belt can and does break. Last time I checked (several months ago) Bachmann did not have replacement belts. This may have changed since then, and this thread is a good reminder to call Bachmann and find out. 

I have never taken a newer model apart to see if Bachmann upgraded the drive mechanism to make it more robust. 

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The gray one is what is shown at the hobby shop.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

One from the most recent production run is described here 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips11/bachmann_handcar_tips.html


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

George,

Thanks for the link! That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark; 

I read George'a link, and noted that the gray version of the handcar is a big improvement (power train wise) over the yellow version that I owned. Oddly, the yellow handcar arrived with power pickup installed in the trailer. I am puzzled as to why Bachmann dropped that feature once the drive train was improved. 

Anyway, thanks George! Those are some great tips. If I ever venture into the Bachmann handcar realm again, they will be most usefull. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed customizing mine. Very good runner as well!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never bought one but like Mark have been considering purchasing one but price seems a bit high for these cars. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The TrainWorld price WAS $55. It took me over a year to get it though....


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I was surprised to read that many members have units that still work. I had one and so did my brother and they stop running after about 12 hours of intermittent use. In both cases the brushes were worn out. Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I ran the Bachmann Hand cars on a professional display for several years. It was on point-to-point tracks. I wore out 6-8 each year.

The problem was not having ball bearings where the axles go through the steel frame. The stamped holes in the frames would wear to a point the the gears would start binding and then the motor would be under so much stress that the motor would finally burn up.

I tried converting them with bushings (from a R/C racing hobby shop) but at that time did not have the proper tools to modify the frames. 


If Bachmann woold add the Bushing/Bearing improvement, the hand cars would be much better mechanically and electrically.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to kitbash one into a freelance speeder similar to the fire engine red Fairmont speeder at the East Broad Top. 
http://v6.cache2.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/11122714.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------

